# Music Crazed~ Help Stock My I-pod



## Skif (Dec 19, 2008)

So I wiped my I-pod a few weeks ago, and I'm trying to fill it up with new stuff before I head off to college and don't have time to do anything with it. 

Any Suggestions??? (I don't like rap, or any christian variations of music other than that...I'm up for about any suggestion)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

Beatles, The Darkeness, some classical music as well to study to.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

I have so many suggestiong that I can't be bothered to list them all :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 19, 2008)

Napalm death, billy joel, judas priest, b-52's, red hot chili peppers, metallica, real big fish, kansas, fleetwood mac, greenday, system of a down, dethklok, guns n roses, sound garden, pantara, AC/DC, a-ha, rick astley, mindless self indulgence (MSI), elton john, smashing pumpkins, korn, sublime, queen, blaque, godsmack, led zeppelin, and simple minds.

is that enough for you of do you want some more?


----------



## Skif (Dec 19, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Napalm death, billy joel, judas priest, b-52's, red hot chili peppers, metallica, real big fish, kansas, fleetwood mac, greenday, system of a down, dethklok, guns n roses, sound garden, pantara, AC/DC, a-ha, rick astley, mindless self indulgence (MSI), elton john, smashing pumpkins, korn, sublime, queen, blaque, godsmack, led zeppelin, and simple minds.
> 
> is that enough for you of do you want some more?


 
Our music taste is too similar..lol I think I have all of those except well napalm death lol


----------



## kashaki (Dec 19, 2008)

The Madd, Kaiser Chiefs, Volcanoless in Canada.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 19, 2008)

Skif said:


> Our music taste is too similar..lol I think I have all of those except well napalm death lol



I'll name a few more then.

Frank Sinatra, three doors down, nickelback, weird al yankovic, eiffal 65, basshunter, black sabbath, pink floyd, daft punk, war, rolling stones, nine inch nails, rob zombie, surviver, village people, and the pillows.

gotta love music.


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

American Pie =D


----------



## Takun (Dec 19, 2008)

Built to Spill
The Pixies
Modest Mouse
Neutral Milk Hotel
My Bloody Valentine
Godspeed You! Black Emperor 
The Flaming Lips
Radiohead
Pavement
The Dismemberment Plan
Smashing Pumpkins
Beck
Weezer
Fugazi
R.E.M
Elliott Smith
Sonic Youth
Dinosaur Jr.
The Arcade Fire
At the Drive-In
Babyshambles
Bear vs Shark
Bloc Party
Arctic Monkeys
The Bravery
Califone
Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip
Owen Pallett
Fleet Foxes
Giraffes? Giraffes!
The Killers
King Crimson

Some top favorites.  I have more but I have to get going.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> American Pie =D



^ This too. Hi Huey!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

Daft Punk
Panic at the disco
Justice


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Ren =)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

An anagram of my name is Ark-Rune :3


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

An anagram of my name is Hey u.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/theaxisofperdition 

This is the best band in the world.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 19, 2008)

The Strokes. Do it. Do it for Julian. I'm whoring him out.

Interpol. It's weird.

The Bravery WTF TECHNOISH IT'S AWESOME.

Franz Ferdinand FUCK YEAH DO IT

Yeah Yeah Yeahs, they fucking rule.

Arctic Monkeys. Nobody's ever heard of them and it's a shame because they rock the world dude.

Muse. yes.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> An anagram of my name is Hey u.



Oh yeah...Hi Hey u


----------



## LoC (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm, what hasn't been mentioned yet?

Al Di Meola. (Instrumental rock/jazz fusion, win.)
Andreas Vollenweider (is incredibly talented and his music great for studying.)
Goldfish. (South African group, jazzy dance music basically, but is win.)
Kamelot. (Seriously, Roy Khan is a god of symphonic metal.)
Opeth. (Ignore everything else, just get some Opeth. )
Bloodbath. (If you like more heavy)
Black Violin. (A rare case of *really *good hip hop.)
Symphony X. (Power/Symphonic metal without cheesy lyrics and full of brilliant and creative guitar work and great singing.)
Cynic (Jazz/Metal fusion. Unique band, no one else comes close.)
Incubus. (Awesome band, especially their S.C.I.E.N.C.E. album)

It's been mentioned, but  The Flaming Lips and King Crimson need to repeated.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius, Children of Bodom, Avenged Sevenfold, Symphony-X, Trans-Siberian Orchestra (they're more Christian, but I'm not religious at all, I just like their music.)


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 19, 2008)

rick astley - never gonna give you up.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 19, 2008)

The Smashing Pumpkins
The Rolling Stones
Metallica
Queens of the stone age
The Dead Kennedys
Stereophonics
Arctic Monkeys
The Sex Pistols
Jimmy Hendrix
Slipknot
Radiohead
Weezer
The Killers
Coldplay
Gorillaz
Guns and Roses
Black Sabbeth

To name a few. I have a very wide taste, some call it random.


EDIT



mrredfox said:


> rick astley - never gonna give you up.



That too.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

Rofl, you just reminded me of something...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 19, 2008)

A Perfect Circle- The noose, sleeping beauty, brena.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 19, 2008)

koppnik said:


> The Smashing Pumpkins
> The Rolling Stones
> Metallica
> Queens of the stone age
> ...


I-I I love you. ;-;


----------



## koppnik (Dec 19, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> I-I I love you. ;-;



So do I :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> An anagram of my name is Hey u.


you wana know what an anagram of my name is? Talcum Orally, thanks ren, real good use of your tiem :|


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=765359#post765359

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=765387#post765387


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 19, 2008)

AFX
Aphex Twin
Arctic Monkeys 
Basement Jaxx
Bloc Party 
Daft Punk
Ed Banger albums
Infected Mushroom 
Justice 
Mr. Oizo
MSTRKRFT
Muse
Pendulum 
Thomas Bangalter
Le Knight Club

There you go all the music you will ever need... if your me.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

Personally, I'm quite a big fan of Linkin Park, Paramore and Evanescence. But it's up to you. Oh, and I also discovered a good band called  Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not going to try. Nobody likes the music I listen to.


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 19, 2008)

Oasis
Guns N' Roses
Fall Out Boy
Default
Velvet Revolver
Theory of a Deadman
Nickelback
Linkin Park
Social Distortion
The Beatles
The Stone Roses
Stereophonics
Dream Theater
Minus the Bear
Aphrodite's Child

These are some bands worth checking out


----------



## Aden (Dec 20, 2008)

Tails Fox said:


> Oasis
> Guns N' Roses
> Fall Out Boy
> Default
> ...



Oh no, Dream Theater! I'll save you!



Tails Fox said:


> Fall Out Boy
> Theory of a Deadman
> Nickelback
> .
> ...



*phew* Sorry you had to be so near in proximity to those bands, Dream Theater. It's okay. It'll all be okay.


----------



## Huey (Dec 20, 2008)

Rocket Man =D


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's a list of some of the stuff from mah ichoons, many may be repeats but deal with it >:[

Above & Beyond (LULZ TRANCE no seriously, it's fucking good, ambient vocal trance... my friend asked for the album and he hates trance like 99% of the time )
Armin Van Buuren (LOL TRANCE but he produces good mix albums)
Avishai Cohen (fuck yes sweet jazz bassist... very intellectual and kind of hard to get into)
The Beatles (well yeah)
Beck (can only be described as "Beck")
Between The Buried And Me (FUCK YES YOU NEED THIS MUSIC Technical Jazz metal ftw)
Block Party (Yay!)
Boston (good old american rock!)
The Chemical Brothers (fuck yeah breakbeats! seriously unique)
Coldplay (<3 STFU)
Craig Armstrong (composer for movies, intellectual classical/electronica blend)
The Crystal Method (slow breakbeat electronica that makes you feel like a BAMF walking around in slow motion with a rocket launcher in an action movie when you listen to it (just get their album Vegas))
Cynic (jazz metal with vocorders)
Daft Punk (yays french house)
Digable Planets (awesome jazz rap)
Foo Fighters (FUCK YEAH FOO FIGHTERS)
Imogen Heap (electronica/downtempo singer/songwriter/producer very original, amazing voice)
Iron Maiden (essential metal)
Jimi Hendrix (essential to your LIFE)
John Coltraine (fuck yeah jazz!)
Jon Hopkins (really damn good ambient/downtempo)
Keith Jarett (jazz pianist)
Lars Frederiksen and the Bastards (GRITTY PUNK YES)
Megadeth (metalz yayz)
Metallica (metal you must have)
Miles Davis (jazz you must have)
Minor Threat (to most people, a pile of noise but somehow i like it)
Muse (you need)
M83 (freaking awesome electronica/ambient... it's very intense though)
Nirvana (nirvana)
Oscar Peterson Trio (moar jazz)
Pearl Jam (FUCK YES EDDIE VEDDER)
Protest The Hero (technical metal with vocals that will send chills down your spine >:3)
Radiohead (YOU MUST HAVE THIS)
Rage Against the Machine (zach de la rocha going apeshit and tom morello raping his guitar... nuff said XD)
Rancid (semi essential punk)
Red Hot Chili Peppers (yes!)
Santana (get his older stuff, his newer albums are sellouts and overrated) 
Stevie Ray Vaughan (one of the greatest guitarists ever)
Stoneface & Terminal (LULZ TRANCE damn creative though)
Talla 2XLC (EPIC TRANCE)
Tally Hall (can't describe, go listen)
The Who (music history)
Ultraform (independent hard trance artist, needs support
U2 (if you get any of their albums, get joshua tree- epic)
ZZ Top (blues fuck yes)
311 (rap rock/funk/reggae w/e party music fuck yeah)

I am expanding my library every day and my tastes are getting more random >:3


----------



## TheComet (Dec 22, 2008)

A few songs you should consider:

Calyx - Tearing Us Apart
Dragonforce - Soldiers of the Wasteland
Boston - Higher Power
Boston - Foreplay
The Gorrilaz - Tomorrow Comes Today
Echo - Out of Time
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
DJ Tiesto - Nobody Listens to Techno
The Rogue Element - Breathe
Pendulum - Mutiny
High Contrast - Return of Forever
Korn - Twisted Transistor
Cycerin - Winterbliss
Geier Arnold - Anaconda
Jae Kennedy - Studio 54
Future Prophecies - Voice of Loneliness
The Crystal Method - Murder
The Crystal Method feat. The Doors - Roadhouse Blues Remix
The Chemical Brothers - The Test
Evil Nine - Restless
Calyx - Cyclone
Calyx - Dead Ringer
DJ Tiesto - Ayla Ayla
Pendulum & Freestylers - Fasten Your Seatbelts <---this song is AWESOME.
DJ Comet - Oh No (lolselfplug.)


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

How about this. Just pick a song that you like, go to pandora.com, and follow the directions.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 26, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> The Strokes. Do it. Do it for Julian. I'm whoring him out.
> 
> Interpol. It's weird.
> 
> ...



Thats not true. EDIT: The first part. Not the rocking part. They rock. They have to rock. They mix the fucking thing so goddamn loud. Nobody knows how to mix anymore, everything sounds loud as shit.


Here is my list and because it's me, it's gold, Jerry, gold:

Animal Collective (Because you are in college)
Battles (You love prog right?)
BjÃ¶rk (Because she's cute and can hold her liqour)
Bo Diddley (He's dead, and still that Bo Diddley beat keeps on truckin')
Boards Of Canada (Because you want to take acid in college)
Chavez (They rock more than Pavement AND they toured with Guided By Voices, I mean, what more could you want?)
Choking Victim/LeftÃ¶ver Crack/Morning Glory/INDK (Because the Crack Rock Steady beat commands you and they are totally leftist and inflammatory)
Cop Shoot Cop (I don't know. Strapping Young Lad covered them)
Cornelius (Because he's Japanese and shibuya Kei)
Dead To Fall (I like them even though they are "metalcore" and they have a good vocalist)
Deftones (Because Chino Moreno is reprazentin' for all us chubby guys out there; rock on, Chino, rock on.)
DEVO (MOST IMPORTANT BAND LEARN SOMETHING ABOUT DE-EVOLUTION)
The Dillinger Escape Plan (Because you like jazz and metal and constant tempo changes but you don't know where to go for all three)
Discordance Axis (You love grindcore songs named after Philip K. Dick books)
DJ Scotch Egg (Because you love chipgabber, but only KFC Core)
The Evolution Control Committee (Funny. (Usually.))
Fishbone (Don't be one of the millions who listens to Sublime, when you could have something funkier and soulful and good timey and punk rocky)
Gang Of Four (Because they're probably a good band, I wouldn't know, they're too intellectual for me :C)
Goblin Cock (HAHAHAHAHA "Gobblin' Cock")
Gravy Train!!!! (Because you're gay. (You ARE gay, right? If not, disregard))
Grizzly Bear (Freak-folk, whatever the hell that means)
Guttermouth (Because you appreciate good modern punk-pop)
GWAR (Be a good bohab, comrade)
Hank Williams III (Because he's a crazed country rebel)
Hella (Good math/noise rock with virtuosic guitar and drum-ing)
Jandek (Because he's better than Dylan, and he doesn't lie that he's doing things for the working man)
John Zorn (Who knows free jazz more than the Jews?)
Kaki King (Because you love fingerstyle guitar, but you've worn out all your Leo Kottke LPs)
King Missile (Jesus was way cool)
The Knife (Because they are good synthpop from Sweden, that known hitmaker)
The Locust (If you like keyboards with your grindcore)
Meat Beat Manifesto (Because you need some more tracks for your stint as a house DJ)
The Monkees (HAHAHAHA THEY DON'T MONKEY AROUND HAHAHAHA)
Mr. Bungle (Because they were mercilessly ripped off by Korn, Slipknot, and many other "new metal" giants)
My Morning Jacket (I guess they're like alt-country, but Z was the record of 2006)
Primus (Because they suck)
Sleater-Kinney (Best rock band of the past 25 years. Greil Marcus said so)
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum (Because you want to impress the slobs at school that probably listen to R.E.M.)
Squarepusher (Like Aphex Twin only instead of Stockhausen he gets inspired by JAZZZZZ)

And many more, I'm sure. I'm tired. I'm gonna' go to bed.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

Queensryche, Bon Jovi, Garbage, Flobots, Rise Against.

You will love at least one of these bands or I will eat your face.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Queensryche, Bon Jovi, Garbage, Flobots, Rise Against.
> 
> You will love at least one of these bands or I will *eat your face*.



Eat Your Face. 

Good G-mouth album.


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Queensryche, Bon Jovi, Garbage, Flobots, Rise Against.
> 
> You will love at least one of these bands or I will eat your face.



Ahahahahahahaaa no.

\ilu <3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

Aden said:


> Ahahahahahahaaa no.
> 
> \ilu <3



I'M GONNA EAT YOUR FACE

AND MAYBE YOUR DICK


----------



## Mercy (Dec 27, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'm not going to try. Nobody likes the music I listen to.



Debatable.  

But let's see... some of the lighter stuff in my collection most people would like:

Apocalyptica - "Cello Metal"
Billy Talent - Canadian Punk Rock
Blue Man Group - Percussion/Ambient/Rock
Boston - 80's Rock
The Faceless - Technical Death Metal (Okay, not soft, but amazing still)
Guns n' Roses - 80's Metal (Just get Appetite, really)
Heavenly - Power Metal
Infected Mushroom - Trance/Techno
Jeff Loomis - Shred (Think Yngwie, but metal)
Luca Turilli - Power metal with orgasmic vocals and an amazing songwriter
Muse - Pop Rock
Pain (Sweden) - Industrial Metal
Powerglove - Video Game Metal!
Psychostick - Humorcore (Yes... you read that right)
Rodrigo y Gabriela - Folk Guitar
Sonata Arctica - Power Metal
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Classic Rock


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll make a recommendation. You should check it 'Hula'. Not the punk band or whoever else has the same name. They have a few tracks for free on their website.

http://hulatheband.com/music.html

They're one of the most amazing chill bands I've heard.. so, if you ever feel like listening to something really calm, give them a listen.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 27, 2008)

Get some Hania. I loooove it.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 27, 2008)

If there's one band that I absolutely must recommend, it's GrooveLily. They're a band consisting of a drummer, a pianist and an electric violinist, and their music is some of the most unique and beautiful stuff that I've ever heard. 

Give this a listen. (there should be a little play button at the top, next to "Listen to this song")


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2008)

Teracat said:


> If there's one band that I absolutely must recommend, it's GrooveLily. They're a band consisting of a drummer, a pianist and an electric violinist, and their music is some of the most unique and beautiful stuff that I've ever heard.
> 
> Give this a listen. (there should be a little play button at the top, next to "Listen to this song")



The vocalist kills it for me. :C


----------



## Teracat (Dec 28, 2008)

Aden said:


> The vocalist kills it for me. :C



Really? Huh, I've always thought Valerie's voice was downright impressive. Oh well.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2008)

Teracat said:


> Really? Huh, I've always thought Valerie's voice was downright impressive. Oh well.



I do have a bias towards the instrumental, admittedly.

One of the people on my list for impressive voices: Floor Jansen.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2008)

Mercy said:


> Debatable.
> 
> But let's see... some of the lighter stuff in my collection most people would like:
> 
> ...



I CORRECTED YOU 

NO NEED TO THANK ME

Also can't stand Billy Talent's singer.

Forgot to mention Throbbing Gristle, because they are _true_ industrial, none of this NIN shit. 

Industrial is supposed to scare you.

EDIT: "Jeff Loomis - Shred (Think Yngwie, but metal)" I thought Yngwie WAS metal?!?!?! 

idgi


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Wall of voodoo
men without hats
the raunchous brothers
anal cunt
dying fetus
carcus
butthole surfers
pig destroyer
the police
the beatles
pearl jam
jedi mind tricks
lamb of god

A few more from my list of everything.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Wall of voodoo
> men without hats
> the raunchous brothers
> anal cunt
> ...



I heard that Raunchous Bros/AxCx split. The Raunchous Brothers are like some parody of a hate punk band. "Women are objects lol bitch suck my dick"  Shit. Stick with Anal Cunt, at least they're funny, Christ. 

Also, Put It In Bare is in my bottom 10 songs ever. :C What a bad riff.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Load_Blown said:


> I heard that Raunchous Bros/AxCx split. The Raunchous Brothers are like some parody of a hate punk band. "Women are objects lol bitch suck my dick"  Shit. Stick with Anal Cunt, at least they're funny, Christ.
> 
> Also, Put It In Bare is in my bottom 10 songs ever. :C What a bad riff.



I think that song was hilarious but hey that's what music is a difference in opinion. There's too much out there to just listen to a little, so I listen to it all.


----------



## Takun (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxvGHQHiY70
_
'Cause an obsession with the past is like a dead fly
And just a few things are related to the "old times"
When we did believe in magic and we did die
It's not my words that you should follow, it's your insides_


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 13, 2009)

The Beatles! And, some of their solo stuff if you felt so inclined. Also, Duran Duran and U2.


----------



## Takun (Jul 13, 2009)

I know you are new, but I'm pretty sure this guy doesn't need music recommendations for college 7 months later.


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I know you are new, but I'm pretty sure this guy doesn't need music recommendations for college 7 months later.



But he's Doctor Timefox! He will simply send his post back to when the OP most needs it.

:O

\Read his user title, ffs.


----------



## Takun (Jul 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> But he's Doctor Timefox! He will simply send his post back to when the OP most needs it.
> 
> :O
> 
> \Read his user title, ffs.



I READ IT MR. I HAVE HUEG FUCKING EARS.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I know you are new, but I'm pretty sure this guy doesn't need music recommendations for college 7 months later.



Bad recommendations, at that. u_u


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 14, 2009)

why not fill your ipod with furaffinitys music, that way youll be supporting the artist on here and you wont be stealing


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 14, 2009)

Five hundred hours of white, pink, and brown noise. 

http://www.simplynoise.com/

You will be the most relaxed dude on the block.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh no, Dream Theater! I'll save you!
> 
> 
> 
> *phew* Sorry you had to be so near in proximity to those bands, Dream Theater. It's okay. It'll all be okay.


 
Really quickly, while this thread is still active, THAT, 7 months later, made my day.  ROTFL MY ASS OFF!!!  Thank you XD


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2009)

Dream Theater fit right in :T


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Bad recommendations, at that. u_u



Yeah I hate The Beatles such terrible songwriters gonna put on some BJ now that man knows how to write a tune.



ALLLLEEENNNTTOOOWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

Tool 
A Perfect Circle
Deftones
Moonspell
Rush
Smashing Pumpkins
VNV Nation
And One
Cesium 137 
Informatik
Depeche Mode
Joy Division
New Order
Modest Mouse
The Smiths
Front Line Assembly
Brian Eno
Harold Budd
Sasha
Royksopp
Nitzer Ebb
Cabaret Voltaire
Combichrist
Funker Vogt
Die Form
Kraftwerk
Schiller
ATB
Blank and Jones
KMFDM
Sigur Ros
Radiohead
The Cure
Clan of Xymox
Psychadelic furs
The Jesus and Mary Chain
Dieselboy
Technical Itch
The Rapture
A Certain Ratio
Concord Dawn
Current Value
The Knife
Cocteau Twins
Cosmicity
Ghostigital
The Epoxies
Talking Heads
Aphex Twin
Boards of Canada
Autechre
Ulrich Schnauss
Massive Attack
Minilogue
Portishead
Covox
Oforia
Astrix
Infecte Mushroom
Eurythmics (especially 1984 soundtrack)
Daft Punk
Bob Marley
Peter Tosh
I-F
Dopplereffekt
Ladytron
Arpanet
Der Zyklus
Drexciya
Crystal Method
Chemical Brothers
Basement Jaxx
The Sea and Cake
Ghostland Observatory
Atari Teenage Riot


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Atari Teenage Riot



SEE YOU EVERY DAY WE'RE GONNA WATCH YOU EVERY SECOND


BUT THAT'S NOT YOUR BUSINESS


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh boy Load Blown is back best day ever


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh boy Load Blown is back best day ever



Shush you sarcastic boy I am utilizing every fibre of my being to not tear you asunder via graphic description.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Shush you sarcastic boy I am utilizing every fibre of my being to not tear you asunder via graphic description.



Sounds hot.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Shush you sarcastic boy I am utilizing every fibre of my being to not tear you asunder via graphic description.


 


David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds hot.


 

You two should go out with each other. Its what all the hip kids are doing these days. Beatniks, and all...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> You two should go out with each other. Its what all the hip kids are doing these days. Beatniks, and all...



No. I am a teetotaler, I do not seek to become involved with DAME ALCOHOL, and I know David is a drinker.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> No. I am a teetotaler, I do not seek to become involved with DAME ALCOHOL, and I know David is a drinker.


 
So you have at least contemplated it?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> So you have at least contemplated it?



For 5 seconds


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> DAME ALCOHOL



Smirnoff Ice?


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Smirnoff Ice?


 
Screw that.  Go with svedka.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Smirnoff Ice?


 


Hitman344 said:


> Screw that. Go with svedka.


 
LAME. I get high on life, not drugs. How about you guys? http://www.worthit.org/


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> LAME. I get high on life, not drugs. How about you guys? http://www.worthit.org/


 
Dude, I get high on life AND drugs XD  My rule is limit any drug use to cigarettes, cigars, hookah, and weed.  Any other drug is off-limits because these won't fuck me up as bad as other drugs would.  I'm not a druggie, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a druggie.  Self abuse helps my art.  And depression.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm a druggie. Self abuse helps my art. And depression.


 
I don't use drugs to help with anything.  It's just fun to get high or get drunk.  Though it does help eliminate any problems you might have for a period of time, and that's always a plus.

"I have two stages: anger, and drinking" - Red Forman


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> "I have two stages: anger, and drinking" - Red Forman



Red Forman sounds like my kind of guy.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Red Forman sounds like my kind of guy.


 
He's oldschool.  He knows better than to cry over stuff, and replaces it with beer.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> He's oldschool.  He knows better than to cry over stuff, and replaces it with beer.



A hero for our times.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> A hero for our times.


 
Indeed.  In fact, I have a job interview in three days.  I'm a bit nervous.  You know what I'm doing tonight?  Drinking at a friend's for his 21st.   Helps to calm the nerves that I have lol.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Indeed.  In fact, I have a job interview in three days.  I'm a bit nervous.  You know what I'm doing tonight?  Drinking at a friend's for his 21st.   Helps to calm the nerves that I have lol.



Rock on with your bad self.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Rock on with your bad self.


 
You too, dude.


----------

